# My kitty cats



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

[/ATTACH]Hello, This is our BSH lilac girl...she will be joining us from september..Her name is precious, (pedigree name "champagne").

She is soo gorgeous..we can wait to have her with us...

Also this is our black cat, lucky, who is 55 days into her pregnancy, only 8 days to go!! She cant wait to be a mum

xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Both are very cute KC-bet your well excited


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

................

shes very cute...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Both are very cute KC-bet your well excited


yes very excitited, in both parties..pregnancy and getting precious home


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

OMG your kitten it tooooo cute! Chunky or what ! 

Come on... who picked "cute"!? You should all pick "soooo cute"


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> OMG your kitten it tooooo cute! Chunky or what !
> 
> Come on... who picked "cute"!? You should all pick "soooo cute"


 aww thanks, she is lovely, I know I thought who picked "cute".


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Theirs nowt wrong with cute-they are cute well okay cuuttilicious no less...and thats a good thing,they coulda been butt ugly cute


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Very gorgeous babies. You have my favourite colour cats, Blacks are always special and I love anything lilac. Is Precious going to be a breeding queen?


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Very gorgeous babies. You have my favourite colour cats, Blacks are always special and I love anything lilac. Is Precious going to be a breeding queen?


 hiya, Thanks, they are my babies, well when I get precious! yes precious will be a breeding queen..we are getting a blue boy end of year from the same breeder...

They come with their papers on active etc...so looking forward to it...

I didnt breed lucky, she done that herself and will be spayed when kittens are on solid food...she only has 7 days, so looking forward to that too..


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Like I said, they're more than just cute


----------

